# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Tin đồn và diễn biến về CNTT >  Chiêm ngưỡng case độ và cơ hội nhận thưởng tại Dream Gaming Machine

## thutrang203

Mới đây, ASUS ROG đã mời 12 tên tuổi độ case đẳng cấp thế giới để thiết kế những bộ máy tranh tài trong giải độ case Dream Gaming Machine trong vòng 30 tiếng. Nền tảng của các case độ sẽ là những bộ máy chơi game của ASUS ROG như G20 (tổng cộng 8 case độ), GR8 (5 case) hoặc laptop chơi game G751 (2 case). Tất cả các ứng viên đều có những ý tưởng sáng tạo được thể hiện rõ nét trên sản phẩm độ của mình nhưng quan trọng là bộ case độ nào mới là đỉnh nhất?


Vì thế ASUS ROG đã quyết định kêu gọi cộng đồng fan hâm mộ ASUS nói riêng cũng như giới yêu công nghệ nói chung bầu chọn 12 sản phẩm độ thông qua trang chủ của Dream Gaming Machine tại đây trong thời gian từ 30/3 đến 27/4/2015. Những người bầu chọn sẽ có cơ hội nhận được các giải thưởng có giá trị từ ASUS ROG bao gồm bộ đôi máy bàn chơi game ROG G20, GR8 cùng cặp màn hình chơi game tần số quét 144Hz VG248QE và VG278HE, và laptop chơi game G751.


​
Lưu ý người tham gia có thể bầu nhiều lần để tăng khả năng trúng thưởng tối đa 1 bầu chọn/ngày/1 người. Khi tổng kết số lượng bình chọn, những người tham gia có lượt bầu chọn thứ 10000 sẽ có cơ hội nhận giải con số may mắn thông qua rút thăm ngẫu nhiên bao gồm cặp chuột chơi game ROG Gladius và bàn di chuột Whetstone.


*Hình ảnh 12 bộ case độ Dream Gaming Machine*













​
_Nguồn: rog.asus.com_​

----------


## thangnguyenseo

*Trả lời: Chiêm ngưỡng case độ và cơ hội nhận thưởng tại Dream Gaming Machine*

wow hoành tráng phếch mà chỉ độ từ 1 dòng thôi hả ta

----------


## simanhdung1

*Trả lời: Chiêm ngưỡng case độ và cơ hội nhận thưởng tại Dream Gaming Machine*




> wow hoành tráng phếch mà chỉ độ từ 1 dòng thôi hả ta


ờ cùng 1 nền tàng mà như thế mới công bằng chứ

----------


## rocodie

*Trả lời: Chiêm ngưỡng case độ và cơ hội nhận thưởng tại Dream Gaming Machine*

có cái case độ hình cái vali hoành trang1p hech nhưng chac nóng lắm thấy bít bùng hết mà

----------


## BMG

*Trả lời: Chiêm ngưỡng case độ và cơ hội nhận thưởng tại Dream Gaming Machine*




> có cái case độ hình cái vali hoành trang1p hech nhưng chac nóng lắm thấy bít bùng hết mà


mấy hàng đó toàn sài water cool hết, có kín hơn nữa cũng chả nóng đâu mà lo

----------


## vietnamtui12

*Trả lời: Chiêm ngưỡng case độ và cơ hội nhận thưởng tại Dream Gaming Machine*

G751 mod dk 2 cái mà cũng chả a6n` tượng lắm thế mà mình kì vọng vào con này nhiều ghê

----------


## sonhp

*Trả lời: Chiêm ngưỡng case độ và cơ hội nhận thưởng tại Dream Gaming Machine*

hàng trưng bày không hay có bán không ta

----------


## blackhat.teamseo

*Trả lời: Chiêm ngưỡng case độ và cơ hội nhận thưởng tại Dream Gaming Machine*




> hàng trưng bày không hay có bán không ta


Đó là sản phẩm dự thi mà trên tg có mỗi 1 cái ai mà bán

----------


## vlzmaytinh

*Trả lời: Chiêm ngưỡng case độ và cơ hội nhận thưởng tại Dream Gaming Machine*

G20 nhìn bá khiếp, cơ mà không khác so với bản chính lắm

----------

